# CCW hypothetical



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

As I read the law, a CCW does not authorize carrying a weapon to a sporting event. So what do you suppose people actually do? Say you're going to a hockey game at the civic center and you have to park and walk a good ways. Do you carry anyways or leave your weapon in the car? And what is the penalty for carrying into the sporting event should you be caught? Seems like a catch 22 on this one. What do you think?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Concealed means concealed.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

jspooney said:


> As I read the law, a CCW does not authorize carrying a weapon to a sporting event. So what do you suppose people actually do? Say you're going to a hockey game at the civic center and you have to park and walk a good ways. Do you carry anyways or leave your weapon in the car? And what is the penalty for carrying into the sporting event should you be caught? Seems like a catch 22 on this one. What do you think?


Well I will just say it like this if they have no metal detectors then you can fill in the last part. What they don't know won't hurt them. But to answer I would think it is penalty under Florida Statute 790.06 but I couldn't tell you if it would be a misdemeanor or felony. One of those questions that you would probably have to ask a lawyer who specializes in it because their is a lot of grey area ad yeah a catch 22 there. Yes under that section it is off limits but to what extent of trouble not sure.... Have to love our dumb laws...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be honest with ya spoon man... with the exception of NAS, if there's not metal detectors, I'm carrying there... I don't plan on pulling my piece out of my waistband and waving it around like an idiot, so no one will be the wiser.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup I take mine everywhere big question is at the civic Center there is a sign that says no weapons of any kind including knives. So if something where to happen in there and I didn't have my protection can I sue them for not protecting me since they took my right to protect my self away? 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just wondering about this the other day, to include carrying in a place that makes over 51% of their income by selling alcohol, IF you were caught CCW in a place you were not supposed to would it be a misdemeanor or felony, if in fact it was a felony that would ruin my career (and clearance) it would DEFINITELY make my choice more clear.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.....imma have mine!


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

JD7.62 said:


> Concealed means concealed.


This! If they know...you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> I was just wondering about this the other day, to include carrying in a place that makes over 51% of their income by selling alcohol, IF you were caught CCW in a place you were not supposed to would it be a misdemeanor or felony, if in fact it was a felony that would ruin my career (and clearance) it would DEFINITELY make my choice more clear.


Just to make this clear, there is no 51% rule in FL.


----------

